# ENFJ or ENTJ



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder whether I'm not an ENTJ after all... I know I scored ENFJ on most of the tests I took and I very much relate to that type, but I also believe I'm a thinker.

I think I'm an ENTJ masquerading as an ENFJ.

Most of my feelings I keep bottled up, and repress my logical thoughts and strong opinions. I hate when people are being stupid and I can't call them out on it, cause I have to be nice, etc. I'm very competitive, very logical and I can't stand authority. I like when I talk to NTs because they're rational and don't hide their true opinion (among many other things). Math was also my all time favorite subject at school.

I need help figuring out whether I'm an ENFJ or an ENTJ. Please feel free to ask any questions that would help you pinpoint my real type! 
Thank you !


----------



## Knives (Jul 22, 2010)

Personally, I don't feel that NEED to be nice. 

You can be logical and be an Fe, since you use Ti to support your ideas. This interaction between Fe and Ti would explain why you think someone is being stupid, but succumb to playing nicely. Your tendency to bottle up your logical thoughts is the antithesis of Te, which as an ENTJ would be your dominant function.

I hope that this post did not come off as patronizing or overly judgmental.


----------



## energeticelephant (Apr 26, 2010)

> I hate when people are being stupid and I can't call them out on it, cause I have to be nice, etc.


This seems very Fe to me (ENTJs feeling function is Fi). My step-dad is an ENTJ, and he doesn't believe that there's any reason for social nicety. If someone is being stupid, then it _needs_ to be corrected....it's of paramount importance.

To an ENTJ, the most important thing is organizing for efficiency/systematzing/structuring/monitoring for standards or specifications being met. To an ENTJ considering others and the group/deciding if something is appropriate or acceptable to others is very low down on the totem pole. It just doesn't even really factor in.

I would say you're an ENFJ...but just because you're an NF doesn't mean you can't be logical, competitive and disliking of authority! I consider myself to be those things, too. :tongue:


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Knives said:


> Personally, I don't feel that NEED to be nice.
> 
> You can be logical and be an Fe, since you use Ti to support your ideas. This interaction between Fe and Ti would explain why you think someone is being stupid, but succumb to playing nicely. Your tendency to bottle up your logical thoughts is the antithesis of Te, which as an ENTJ would be your dominant function.
> 
> I hope that this post did not come off as patronizing or overly judgmental.


Thanks a lot. This didn't come off as patronizing or overly judgmental at all. It came off as very useful.

Well, if said person is my friend I will tell them they're being stupid, but will try to be as nice as I can (which is very hard for me when I believe I'm right). If they're not my friend then I'll be straight to the point.
I feel like I have to keep my logical thoughts and objectivity bottled up or people won't accept me. But it's incredibly hard.

I guess I'm an ENFJ though. But I relate so much to the ENTJ type as well, it's a bit confusing!



energeticelephant said:


> This seems very Fe to me (ENTJs feeling function is Fi). My step-dad is an ENTJ, and he doesn't believe that there's any reason for social nicety. If someone is being stupid, then it _needs_ to be corrected....it's of paramount importance.
> 
> To an ENTJ, the most important thing is organizing for efficiency/systematzing/structuring/monitoring for standards or specifications being met. To an ENTJ considering others and the group/deciding if something is appropriate or acceptable to others is very low down on the totem pole. It just doesn't even really factor in.
> 
> I would say you're an ENFJ...but just because you're an NF doesn't mean you can't be logical, competitive and disliking of authority! I consider myself to be those things, too. :tongue:


Oh, thank you!! I think you're right, I'm probably an ENFJ then. With a very strong Ti. :happy:
I couldn't NOT consider other's feelings. I'd really, really want to though. It's really frustrating. It's hard to ignore the big part of me that wants to be an ENTJ but can't be.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep. You can still be enfj and long for logic. I do it as well. 

ENFJ=Fe Ni Se Ti 


that inner Ti at the end can make a big difference. I like logic too and feel a big relief from NT's who just say exactly what they mean... rather than appeal to the feelings. But I'm still very much INFP. I can also be rather logical when I speak from Te. 

ENTJ's have Te as their first function.......


ENTJ=Te Ni Se Fi 
ENFJ=Fe Ni Se Ti 

I think the best way to find out if you are either is check if you use Te or Ti and Fe or Fi. If you use Ti and Fe .... then we know you are ENFJ. If you use Te and Fi .... then we know you are ENTJ. I already sense A LOT of Fe in you.... and also Ti now that you've mentioned how you want to call people out on being stupid. INTP's want to do that sort of thing as well. The fact that you hesitate to express the judgment gives me a hint that your T is inferior.... or at least overshadowed by your F. 



When you feel..... is it extroverted? 

When you think..... is it extroverted? 


Try to think about the ways in which you use F and T and how they are directed and you can figure out if its Fe Te Ti or Fi.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

thehigher, your post was extremely useful. Thanks a lot!

Well, the thing is if you asked my family they'd probably say I'm an ENTJ.
But when I'm at uni or around people I don't know, I'm pretty sure I'm an ENFJ.

I have a very strong Te and Fi with my family and close friends.
But a very strong Fe and Ti with other people.


----------

